# Grace's heat - excessive licking



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay... I need help again :huh:

It's 1am and Grace is driving me nuts.

She's been bleeding since last Wednesday. Today was heavier bleeding than all the other days, so I expect a few more days of this....

I've been keeping a cover and a cloth pad (I make them - bamboo and flannel) on her when she is out of the bedroom to prevent drips and keep her clean (lots of dirt and dust here).

I keep it off when we are in the bedroom (most of the day) because I can throw the blanket in the wash... no big deal. So she gets plenty of air time.

Tonight she has been licking herself excessively. No breaks. Licking licking licking.... I did a full brush and comb on her while she was licking! Didn't stop!

After a long licking episode she got up and would walk a few steps then quickly lay down and lick again, then get up and quickly lay down again... over and over. She finally just gave up and kept licking.

She hasn't been this obsessed with licking up until now. She keeps herself clean, but this is kind of constant.

I just put a diaper back on her (cloth) just to get her to stop. But now she is bugging me... turning circles on my chest trying to get comfy. She will lay down then gets up again in a few minutes to do it again. She's very restless. But I'm worried she will lick herself raw.

One side of her vulva looks redder and a little puffier.... but I see no pus and it doesn't smell. The redness could be from all the licking!

She ate okay tonight, drank okay.... 

Is this a normal part of a heat? Or do I need to take her in for a possible infection?

I know you all have said they can get diaper rashes.... but she isn't peeing in the diapers. The cloth pad just catches the blood, I change them every time I take her pants off (she wears them maybe 30 minutes longest with a good hour or two in between.).

I am just so confused and lost.

I don't want to rush into the vet if this is nothing.... Not sleeping and worrying and her keeping me awake all night is going to make my Lyme flare up... so if this isn't something to worry about, it would be best for me if I didn't have to make a vet trip.

But I always take her if it is something I should be concerned over.... even if I'm having a bad day.

Is this something I should be concerned over? Or should I just watch it another day?

I can cross "dog in heat" experience off my life list.... never again. This is insane. No idea how people do this willingly LOL

Sorry for the ramble. Thank you again for the help.... Couldn't survive this without you all!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Tori Becky wpuld lick but not like this , but maybe she did not bleed as much as Gracie but my moms shi tzu yes LICKING all the time , maybe someone else can come with more experience ....


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

It sounds like she's just trying to keep herself nice and clean and the flow is just heavier for her right now. Hope you got some sleep!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This sounds normal. I wouldn't rush her to the vet. I would just keep an eye on her and try to get her to do something else like give her something to chew on and keep busy. Hope it works and you get to rest.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I took some photos this morning so I can have a reference for later one.... Can't believe I'm taking Fluff porn LOL

She eventually settled... slept on me all night. Very clingy this morning. She's tired but she was also up all night. So no big surprise there.

I will keep an eye on it. If she is still restless and ecessively licking tonight I will take her in tomorrow.

Thanks for helping reassure me  Nice to have you all here.... can help walk me through this LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> I took some photos this morning so I can have a reference for later one.... Can't believe I'm taking Fluff porn LOL
> 
> She eventually settled... slept on me all night. Very clingy this morning. She's tired but she was also up all night. So no big surprise there.
> 
> ...


 
That is very funny....Fluff porn. Hope your both feeling better today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- just like with us humans, some fluffs have a lot more bleeding with their heat cycle than others. As some of us humans have periods that have very heavy flows and last for several days, others of us are blessed to have much lighter periods.

Same with the fluffs. When I was breeding (Lhasas) each fluff was different. I had one that was like Grace (especially with her first heat cycle). She bled a lot more than most of my others did and she licked every second as she wanted to stay clean. She was better with the panties and pads on -- but she still felt "dripping" down there and wanted to get to where she could clean herself. 

Don't worry about Grace -- this is perfectly normal. Hopefully her flow with lighten up and stop soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Lynn 

I worried because it looked redder - like irritated. But makes sense if she is licking more.

Thanks for all the kind help! I'd say I'll be more prepared for next time but hoping there isn't a next time!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Babinka licks herself alot when she is in heat!!! the vulva is really poofy and swollen! question is ???? IS Grace urinating alot? if so mabey get her checked out! if not keep an eye but yea they like to keep themselves clean down there!


----------

